# Building A BIG Homemade Splitter



## bugman746 (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought a Hydraulic Scissor Lift that will be converted into a splitter. This dude was extremley HEAVY. I cut out a 1 1/2" thick sheet of steel off the bottom. It was used as a counter wieght to keep it from turning over when completey extended. I also cut the frame in half and shortened it about 18 inches. All the work in these picture was the result of 2 days work. 







Here we have removed the lift assembly and loaded the lift. The splitter will have hydraulic drive forward and reverse. as well as steering and a log lift. You will raise the log lift off the ground a bit--stand in it. and drive the splitter to the log pile.​





Here the frame has been assembled somewhat--Can you say OVERKILL??​





*Will add more later! *​


----------



## beelsr (Apr 17, 2007)

bugman746 said:


> Can you say OVERKILL??



Yes. OVERKILL. Resize those pics!!!!  

Nice start though...


----------



## Patrick62 (Apr 18, 2007)

*holy cow*

American ingenuity at it's finest.
Go for it :biggrinbounce2:

How big are the hose fittings? They look kinda smallish to me. This would make cycle time very slow. No doubt it would split _anything.

I wonder if there would be a way to weld a larger fitting on there.

Oh, I like the first pix of the taco'ed frame. That explains the scrapping of a expensive machine.

:hmm3grin2orange: 
-Pat_


----------



## Jim1NZ (Apr 21, 2007)

beelsr said:


> Yes. OVERKILL. Resize those pics!!!!
> 
> Nice start though...



Haha good call.

What a unit! Cant say i have ever seen/heard of a scissor lift log splitter.


----------



## bugman746 (Apr 23, 2007)

*a few updated pics*

Still working on the splitter.. I have completed the wedge although it's not done in this picture-- will have the engine and pump installed this week. I disassembled the ram and sent the piston to the machine shop to have the groove opened up for a dual action packing and seal.. I will have it back tonight. Also picked up a Huge 8 inch wide pressure gauge.. ought to fit right in with all the other overkill.. 

Will post more later


----------



## crashagn (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that there looks like a nice project.. any extra hyd. ports left over maybe for a portapower? Gots enough iron maybe add on a log lift. what ya pay out for a broke piece of equipment like that?.. sry not broke.. rebuidable..


----------



## bugman746 (Apr 24, 2007)

*So far...*

I have about 400 bucks tied up in it so far
200 for the main unit
45 in fuel to go get it- (took a day)
100 bucks to fill my torches-get welding rods grinding discs etc... 
50 for steel

I finished my wedge last night-it is completed and painted. It measures 18 inches tall by 10 inches wide made of 1/2" steel welded with 7018's. the edge was made sharp by welding a piece of 1/2" square keystock on then grinding down--it is sharp. 
The only real problem I ran into was it being a single action ram. The ram originally returned by the weight of the scissor lift. I got the wrench and removed the guts out of the ram-sure enough, only one seal on the piston. I am lucky enough to have a friend that works at a machine shop so today I am having a new piston machined for the ram that will be 5/8" longer and have 2 grooves for seals..making it dual action. Should have it back together tonight.
If the weather works with me-I'll be splitting this weekend. The completed splitter will have:

6 inch ram 24 inch stroke
10 hp Kohler electric start
22 GPM
Dual valves-you can operate the splitter from either side of the machine
Hydraulic drive-forwards and reverse
Hydraulic steering
Solid tires
24" log lift
Night time work lights


----------



## crashagn (Apr 24, 2007)

I do believe that will be the most features ive heard of on a splittor that size...Night lights.. What do hyd claw or boom? Hope you gonna have that thing on some solid ground, hate to see that thing sink into the mud


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 24, 2007)

bugman746 said:


> The completed splitter will have:
> 
> 6 inch ram 24 inch stroke
> 10 hp Kohler electric start
> ...



Dang. No cappucino machine or cup holders?


----------



## bugman746 (May 17, 2007)

*Finished-somewhat*

25 horse vtwin Kohler with drag pipes/Electric start-15amp alt.
hydraulic steering and drive (forward/reverse)
7" cyl. 24" stroke
12 GPM Pump (blah)-will get 22 soon

Still have to get all the hyd. lines cut down. they are hanging for now. Have ran about 1 1/2 cord threw it-first log blew the rear end out of the frame..had to re-build/beef it up..


----------



## wdchuck (May 17, 2007)

Nice rig, and it comes with a helper too.

Check your PM's.


----------



## TreeBot (Nov 16, 2007)

What a splitter! Nice work man!


----------



## monkeywood (Nov 16, 2007)

*In-jean-yes*

Does that monster still drive? (did it ever?) Paint flames on the wedge.


----------



## treepres1 (Dec 4, 2007)

:greenchainsaw: hey was thinking about converting a bandit 250xp into a log splitter,a dump truck ran into the back of us a month ago and crushed the feed table waiting for the insurance company to finsh with the process. does anyone know about those unit named chopper?


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Something is amiss.All those pictures have a 2001 date on them.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Dec 5, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> Something is amiss.All those pictures have a 2001 date on them.



Naw...Just means he never set the date on his camera.... I had to set my wifes for her after I noticed the weird dates....


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wtf?*

It's not 2001? 

I gotta stop drinking...


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 5, 2007)

:censored: it


----------



## cabinman (Jan 4, 2008)

beelsr said:


> Yes. OVERKILL. Resize those pics!!!!
> 
> Nice start though...


 Dude,..can you tell me what, kind of shock, did it take 2 break that frame,?..WOW,..


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 19, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Dude,..can you tell me what, kind of shock, did it take 2 break that frame,?..WOW,..



It's probably not shock, just pressure. I think,not sure but it looked from the pictures that it would need braced inward from the ram end to the knife. Couldn't tell from the side view where the braces ended.


----------

